# ~Threesome??



## Dabs (Dec 8, 2011)

My wife asked me what I would like for christmas so I said "I wouldn't mind a threesome with you and another woman" I replied. 
She smiled at me and ran her fingers through my hair and said, "Darling, you cant satisfy one woman, why the hell would you want to piss two off?"


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 8, 2011)

_**lola* perhaps that was his point... *_


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 8, 2011)

The whole point of a threesome (or a foursome, or a fivesome) *isn't* to satisfy *the women*. That sort of thing is there to satisfy a man's "Inner Emperor".


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 8, 2011)

*lola* Mad... that is solely from your perspective... my thoughts would be: What devoted and loving woman would deny her man whatever he needs to be complete? If he requested it, then giving it to him or passively accommodating him does not necessarily make one a ditzy brain dead dot, but rather coupling the understanding of one's actions with the fact that giving in to someone's desires is not always the best thing for them... There are many examples of this... but then... many men need the balance that a variety of women provide. It is the man that is usually the territorial beast that denies the woman... from my limited experience. 



Sorry, Dabs.... Mad Scientist and I will make this thread a science project for the board if we continue...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> The whole point of a threesome (or a foursome, or a fivesome) *isn't* to satisfy *the women*. That sort of thing is there to satisfy a man's "Inner Emperor".




fivesome?  lets just cal it an orgy


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > The whole point of a threesome (or a foursome, or a fivesome) *isn't* to satisfy *the women*. That sort of thing is there to satisfy a man's "Inner Emperor".
> ...



Once theres more than 4 people, its an orgy.


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 8, 2011)

_*not necessarily... depends on who gets stuck with what...  I got the vodka bottle *_


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2011)

A man and a woman sit in a train. 
Man begins talking to the woman: "What is your name?".
Woman: "Carmen".
Man: "Nice name."
Woman: "In reality my name is Laura, but I prefer Carmen because I like Cars and Men. And what is your name?"
Man: "My name is Carnal".


----------



## ekrem (Dec 8, 2011)

Dabs said:


> "Darling, you cant satisfy one woman, why the hell would you want to piss two off?"



Why can women think better when they have sex?
They're connected to the power source.


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 8, 2011)

_*No, nevermind the incubation process that many go through to keep the men they choose to have aligned... *_


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 8, 2011)

_*Many men seem to mistakenly assume they lack power.*_


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

Iridescence said:


> _*Many men seem to mistakenly assume they lack power.*_



What do you mean?


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Iridescence said:
> 
> 
> > _*Many men seem to mistakenly assume they lack power.*_
> ...



_*Just that many men seem to loose the understanding that they are powerful on their own.  They claim to not be 'emotionally tapped' to women, yet they suffer through sexual side effects when their women don't meet their emotional needs. 

One of the most disheartening thing I have ever witnessed is women tearing their men down... and their men becoming defeated. What happens then? Some women bitch that their sexual desires and their sexual needs are not being met 'like they used to be'.  

It seems to be a vicious beast on both sides.
*_


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

Iridescence said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Iridescence said:
> ...



I see your point.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

Dabs said:


> My wife asked me what I would like for christmas so I said "I wouldn't mind a threesome with you and another woman" I replied.
> She smiled at me and ran her fingers through my hair and said, "Darling, you cant satisfy one woman, why the hell would you want to piss two off?"



Yanno.........she DOES have a point.  As a man who has been involved in a threesome once or twice, I can tell you that it's a lot more work than you'd imagine.

Trust me.

But that being said, it's still a lot of fun.  Especially when you're involved with 2 bisexual women.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > My wife asked me what I would like for christmas so I said "I wouldn't mind a threesome with you and another woman" I replied.
> ...



The women being bi would be key I think, that way I could get some help in pleasuring them, having a few sex toys on hand wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > My wife asked me what I would like for christmas so I said "I wouldn't mind a threesome with you and another woman" I replied.
> ...



Gross 
Not for me......I don't like to share....nuffin....especially my men ~LoL~

So...Ok...some peeps are into threesomes, this chicklet is not


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

Dabs said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Sharing is caring.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't say that I was in to threesomes, I just stated that I'd had the experience and understand how difficult something like that is.

However..........if the opportunity presents itself again, I'd probably participate.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> I didn't say that I was in to threesomes, I just stated that I'd had the experience and understand how difficult something like that is.
> 
> However..........if the opportunity presents itself again, I'd probably participate.



Yeah no doubt, I been trying to lock down a three way for years.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say that I was in to threesomes, I just stated that I'd had the experience and understand how difficult something like that is.
> ...



To tell the truth, it's kinda one of those things that just sorta happens.  Was hanging out with this one girl who was a dancer at the place I worked at (was a cook in a strip bar), and one night she called me up and told me that she and her friend had been drinking and decided the needed a man for their "party".  

Another time, a friend of mine called me up while I was at work at the MEPS and said that she and her girlfriend had gotten back together, however they wanted a dude.  Told my co-workers that I had an emergency at home with the plumbing and was gone for about 2 hours.  It's nice to be LPO sometimes.

Yeah..........I know HG............you shoulda been a Sailor instead of joining the AF.  I'm living proof that sailors have more fun.

(You've stated you're a wee bit envious of my life before, is this another example?)


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Oh I believe you, for the most part a three way is just something that happens in the right place at the right time, I tried to actually schedule one with this open minded cougar I met in California who actually posed for Hustler back in the 80's, she was down to it but it never panned out with a third party. Oh, and I believe you about the Navy having more fun, the Air Force really started cracking down around the middle of my enlistment, the glory days of the Air Force were in the 1980's, a friend of mine who enlisted in 1988 told me they used to have strippers come down to dance at the base club, now the Air Force has gotten too up tight and trying to be so family oriented its impossible, you have to look for fun off base if you are in the Air Force because ain't shit going on at the base.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 8, 2011)

You guys are pervs......nutso cases.....fuckers, Ok?? ~LoL~
Want your cake and eat it too (no pun intended)........geezzz....I like romance. I like tenderness....I like all the attention when I am in bed with a gent.
And if there's a threesome, then I know I won't be getting all of his attention...therefore...not gonna do it~
But.....pardon the fuckers part...I'm just messin with yunz....if threesomes are what y'all want, then have at it...best of luck


----------



## Wiseacre (Dec 8, 2011)

"  you shoulda been a Sailor instead of joining the AF. I'm living proof that sailors have more fun.  "


Bullshit, you guys have to go off on a boat for several months, pounding your pud.   We AF types fix the planes, salute as our officers take off into the wild blue yonder, and then go to the club and screw somebody else's wife.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> "  you shoulda been a Sailor instead of joining the AF. I'm living proof that sailors have more fun.  "
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you guys have to go off on a boat for several months, pounding your pud.   We AF types fix the planes, salute as our officers take off into the wild blue yonder, and then go to the club and screw somebody else's wife.



Actually, we deploy for 6 months, but are generally only out for 2-3 weeks at a time, then pull into port for some R&R.

Incidentally............did you know that the Navy has more planes than the Air Force, as well as the FACT that Top Gun for you guys is to be stationed with a Naval Squadron for 2 years.

Incidentally..........staying in just one place for 4 years isn't my idea of seeing the world.  I've been to 26 different countries and 49 different states.  How many places have you been?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> "  you shoulda been a Sailor instead of joining the AF. I'm living proof that sailors have more fun.  "
> 
> 
> Bullshit, you guys have to go off on a boat for several months, pounding your pud.   We AF types fix the planes, salute as our officers take off into the wild blue yonder, *and then go to the club and screw somebody else's wife.*



LMAO! This is true!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

Dabs said:


> You guys are pervs......nutso cases.....fuckers, Ok?? ~LoL~
> Want your cake and eat it too (no pun intended)........geezzz....I like romance. I like tenderness....I like all the attention when I am in bed with a gent.
> *And if there's a threesome, then I know I won't be getting all of his attention...therefore...not gonna do it~*But.....pardon the fuckers part...I'm just messin with yunz....if threesomes are what y'all want, then have at it...best of luck



Actually you will get MORE attention in a threesome with a third party.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 8, 2011)

Dabs said:


> You guys are pervs......nutso cases.....fuckers, Ok?? ~LoL~
> Want your cake and eat it too (no pun intended)........geezzz....I like romance. I like tenderness....I like all the attention when I am in bed with a gent.
> And if there's a threesome, then I know I won't be getting all of his attention...therefore...not gonna do it~
> But.....pardon the fuckers part...I'm just messin with yunz....if threesomes are what y'all want, then have at it...best of luck



If you're talking about a couple as two legs of the tripod, it takes both to be supremely and justifiably confidant in the relationship and an understanding that sometimes sex is just sex , Dabs, or it can come back to bite BIG TIME.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are pervs......nutso cases.....fuckers, Ok?? ~LoL~
> ...



You know...........on occasion that is true.  When I played hooky from the MEPS that one time, Dee and her friend told me that this was gonna be mostly about me!

Ever had 2 women go down on you at the same time?  AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah........up until they decided to wear my ass out by tag teaming me.  Good thing that I was active duty and a PRT coordinator, otherwise I would have been shit outta luck.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You have to bring your A game to these things bro.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

No SHIT!


----------



## Dabs (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey...come now...this is my joke thread, you guys take your perversion elsewhere ~LoL~
Go to PMs or some shit................*ha*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Hey...come now...this is my joke thread, you guys take your perversion elsewhere ~LoL~
> Go to PMs or some shit................*ha*



Hey.........YOU asked about threesomes, we're just trying to help you out.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...come now...this is my joke thread, you guys take your perversion elsewhere ~LoL~
> ...



I did??????????
I just remember saying "GROSS" 

I didn't ask any questions...I don't wanna know anything about them ~LoL~
Thanks tho!


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I feel like I've been slimed.

Even if I was into gross sweaty sex with multiples who have had gross sweaty sex wtih WHO THE HELL KNOWS and are harboring WHO THE HELL KNOWS WHAT, the thought of sex with ABS and a couple of the other participants in this thread sets off my freak o meter bug alert.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 8, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Hey...come now...this is my joke thread, you guys take your perversion elsewhere ~LoL~
> Go to PMs or some shit................*ha*






Dabs said:


> I did??????????
> I just remember saying "GROSS"
> 
> I didn't ask any questions...I don't wanna know anything about them ~LoL~
> Thanks tho!



Might be time to put your own thread on ignore Dabs- unless you've got another threesome joke.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2011)

It was a joke. Not an invite for one and all to share their revolting fantasies and drugged up orgy stories.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 8, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> It was a joke. Not an invite for one and all to share their revolting fantasies and drugged up orgy stories.



Not implicitly, no, but as a guy I could have predicted the flow of the thread if asked.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2011)

It was a harmless and self deprecating joke.

Of course perverts being what they are, of course they're going to take it to the lowest point.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2011)

Iridescence said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Iridescence said:
> ...



If your woman tears you down you in public she can always walk. That's a definite no-no. 

When it comes to her sexual needs........never been a problem. 


It's always been about money anyway.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 8, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > My wife asked me what I would like for christmas so I said "I wouldn't mind a threesome with you and another woman" I replied.
> ...



I like trysexual women better.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 8, 2011)

What does that 3rd person in a situation like this do, recite poems or something until somebody comes up for air???????  I'd be confused.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



You mean someone who does it on a tricycle?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> What does that 3rd person in a situation like this do, recite poems or something until somebody comes up for air??????? I'd be confused.


 
Compiles a list of all the free clinics in the area, a list of all sexual partners that will need to get a call later, and then figure out what percentage they get to keep. Then they give their pimp or dealer a call to let them know where they are, what they're doing, and exacly how much your worth.

Once that's done, they case the joint, steal what won't be missed, and write down credit card numbers, the codes on the back, dates of birth, driver license numbers, etc. Oh and use your computer to relay your current location to nearby hoodlums who will come by while you're in the shower and steal every thing you have left in your car in the parking lot.

Then when ABS comes up out of his drug and alcohol haze, they spend 5 minutes making him feel like he's an amazing stud, before saying goodbye and hitting up the next retard.


----------



## editec (Dec 9, 2011)

If a man is going to get into a threesome with two sexually normally healthy women, he'd best make damned sure those women have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 9, 2011)

editec said:


> If a man is going to get into a threesome with two sexually normally healthy women, he'd best make damned sure those women have a good sense of humor.



Amen


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2011)

editec said:


> If a man is going to get into a threesome with two sexually normally healthy women, he'd best make damned sure those women have a good sense of humor.



Especially in your case.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > What does that 3rd person in a situation like this do, recite poems or something until somebody comes up for air??????? I'd be confused.
> ...



Please, you are going overboard with this as usual, drunks and drug addicts are hardly the only people out there having threesomes, if its not your cup of tea fine but theres no need to trash and smear the people that do engage in it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Actually, she's telling people what SHE'D probably do as a sexually repressed female who looks at anything other than standard missionary position as a "sin".


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 9, 2011)

why is it always a man and two women?  i prefer two men......


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yeah no kidding, I don't get her mentioning cars, computers, bank accounts and drivers licenses in her post, this is a threesome we are talking about with all consenting adults, not a murder/suicide or a bank robbery.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> why is it always a man and two women?  i prefer two men......



Than go for it, plenty of that out there Bones, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 9, 2011)

here is my rule....threesome...okay.....first we do two men and me...then we can do two woman and you....

see how far that gets?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> here is my rule....threesome...okay.....first we do two men and me...then we can do two woman and you....
> 
> see how far that gets?



So you dont want your husband participating in your threesome?


----------



## masquerade (Dec 9, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> The whole point of a threesome (or a foursome, or a fivesome) *isn't* to satisfy *the women*. That sort of thing is there to satisfy a man's "Inner Emperor".



Now don't be speaking for all women MS!  There ARE times when it's _not_ all about the man.


----------



## masquerade (Dec 9, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> why is it always a man and two women?  i prefer two men......



Me too.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2011)

masquerade said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why is it always a man and two women?  i prefer two men......
> ...



That is a case where it's pretty much all about the woman.

And yeah......that can be interesting as well.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
Yeah, ask a bunch of meth heads how many of them have paritcipated in gross multiple-partner sex.

You'd be amazed at how many say yes.

But I'm sure in YOUR world it's perfectly normal, healthy, a lovely way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 9, 2011)

masquerade said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > why is it always a man and two women?  i prefer two men......
> ...



Not me....call me old-fashioned, but I still prefer the one on one combination...me and the gent~
More romantic that way, I guess if I weren't so romantic, and more of a promiscuous lady, then maybe....MAYBE...I would be more apt to think about a threesome.
I was asked once, by a gent I dated, if I would like to be in a threesome. His plans were, of course, him, me and another gal......he didn't want anything to do with him, me and another MAN...no way ~LoL~
But I said No firmly...it just isn't my cup o' tea.....different strokes for different folks.
And hey.....for those that do partake in it and have fun and nobody gets hurt.....more power to them.
I'm not out to judge anyone...just to let people know it's something I will never do, but also something that is sort of rather hard to grasp, in my eyes.
If a couple is in a relationship.....I don't get the adding another partner, is one not satisfying enough??
But..if people are just fuck buddies, than I guess I can see where a threesome would be their thing.
Now great...just fucking great....I ended up asking damn questions in this post!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Hey..........did you know that the majority of swingers in the US are middle to upper class folks with homes, good paying jobs, and were taxpayers as well?

Oh wait........you couldn't.........your narrow minded bigotry got in the way.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh yes, I'm bigoted against swingers.

What a crock. 

If I'm bigoted it's based upon on my personal observations of the sorts of scummy people who engage in promiscuous sex, then get off on talking about it in public.

I'm not sure thinking swingers are yucky actually qualifies as "bigotry". It's just a personal belief that they are gross and not the types of people I'm interested in hanging out with. You go right ahead. I wouldn't hang out with you, either. My take on you is that you're a dysfunctional, mysogynistic, abusive piece of shit.

Does that make me a bigot, too?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 10, 2011)

I fully expect you to say yes. After all, I've been labeled a bigot for pointing out the bigotry of anti-Christian atheist zealots...so I suppose the fact that I recognize that swingers are not only personally revolting, but run a higher risk of spreading communicable diseases is also a symptom of my bigotry.

Damn bigots, going around pointing out behaviors that lead to illness, dysfunction, and bigotry. They should just keep their mouths closed!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 10, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> Oh yes, I'm bigoted against swingers.
> 
> What a crock.
> 
> ...



Actually, it was when you made this blanket statement.....



> Yeah, ask a bunch of meth heads how many of them have paritcipated in gross multiple-partner sex.
> 
> You'd be amazed at how many say yes.
> 
> But I'm sure in YOUR world it's perfectly normal, healthy, a lovely way to spend an afternoon.



As far as wanting to hang around someone like you?  Sorry.......narrow minds tend to piss me off.


----------



## techieny (Dec 10, 2011)

just loved the flow of BS as this thread evolved. LMFAO!


----------



## Dabs (Dec 10, 2011)

techieny said:


> just loved the flow of BS as this thread evolved. LMFAO!



Ain't that some shit????????????
This was a joke....started out as a funny *haha*...my fucking joke thread no less.
And look what it has become


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

koshergrl said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You know there are swingers clubs in pretty much every city in this country and their patrons are usually from the highest walks of societies, swingers clubs are filled with people who work as lawyers, doctors, businessmen etc in their daily life, this idea you have that only drug addicted junkies have threesomes is very narrow minded and ignorant.


----------



## Douger (Dec 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2011)

meth heads have orgies.....who knew?   o kosher girl..thats who....


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> You know there are swingers clubs in pretty much every city in this country and their patrons are usually from the highest walks of societies, swingers clubs are filled with people who work as lawyers, doctors, businessmen etc in their daily life, this idea you have that only drug addicted junkies have threesomes is very narrow minded and ignorant.



I understand the clientele is getting younger these days-







​


----------

